# Horrific drain



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Guy in Germany I watch his YouTube videos, had one of the worst drains imaginable to clear.. He puts a lot of work into his videos like and subscribe to his channel maybe one day it will help him buy something..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

so who melted in the tub??? murder scene or suicide?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Murder/suicide?


I'm surprised it's him and not a crime scene clean up team. That a lot of kroner$$


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

police: so when did you last see your wife?
husband: about a week ago she was taking a bath and told me not to bother her.
police: when did you notice her missing?
husband: when the bathroom started smelling and she didnt make diner for a few days..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm pretty sure was either suicide or an attempted suicide... A coworkers Dad from what I gather.. he said he hasn't gagged in a long time... this made him gag


This guy is top notch and hes got balls Ive dealt with blood and guts of animals never of humans... Horror movie stuff right there


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> police: so when did you last see your wife?
> husband: about a week ago she was taking a bath and told me not to bother her.
> police: when did you notice her missing?
> husband: when the bathroom started smelling and she didnt make diner for a few days..



Your upstate at the cabin aren't you?:vs_cool:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Your upstate at the cabin aren't you?:vs_cool:


 nope on long island..I was deciding which spot would be better..now new york city is forcing covid 19 patients to upstate hospitals....so they are filling up with limited supplies..and friends upstate say they have cases up there...
there are alot more resources on long island than upstate..and with our a$$hole governor who knows if he would prevent travel within the state...
but Ill wait and see how this all pans out, but I think im going to fast track myself off long island ..I think this was just one of the first tests to see how society can be controlled..but also there are only a few bridges off the island and then your stuck unless you have a boat or can steal one to use...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> I'm pretty sure was either suicide or an attempted suicide... A coworkers Dad from what I gather.. he said he hasn't gagged in a long time... this made him gag
> 
> 
> This guy is top notch and hes got balls Ive dealt with blood and guts of animals never of humans... Horror movie stuff right there





Im going to go with it was a successful suicide and they died in the tub and the body just rotted in the tub, thats why the guy is pulling pieces of clothing and fleshy stuff out of the water..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Something didn't go as planned because you saw blood on the plug in the cabinet. Something was bleeding and decided to plug in the heating iron.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Something didn't go as planned because you saw blood on the plug in the cabinet. Something was bleeding and decided to plug in the heating iron.


if you cut an artery the blood will squirt out all over the place...it doesnt take but a small nick and the blood will go for a few feet as your turning around..maybe they were looking in the mirror for the first cut before going into the tub...


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Kind of disgusting I remember working for a guy that was remodeling old apartments after people die or move out. And when they died and the body was removed, he send the live in handyman janitor in to clean up the mess. I remember doing a remodel and the handy may pointed to a corner by the molding and showed me a clump of hair that still had the scalp attached. The guy died and was not discovered for a week or so and started to decompose. Guess he wanted me to share in his misery. The handy man was living there for years most likely an illegal alien, so he did not have a lot of choice. I am sure he did not get paid the big bucks for crime scene and death cleanup. I hope the German guy was paid big bucks for that kind of work.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I guy I worked with years ago, told me he replaced a toilet where the a tenant in a app building had slipped in the bathroom and put their face/head thru the tank. They prob died pretty quickly, apparently the flooding of the bathroom alerted other tenants..


----------

